# HRT music streamer 2



## Miax (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi, I've bought HRT music streamer 2 asynchronous USB DAC for a FreeBSD 8 stable system, but some troubles occured. I installed multimedia/mplayer and audio/vitunes from ports(vitunes needs mplayer for playback.), tested some music files, but it was very noisy, so that I hardly heard the 'music'. 

I checked the sysctl variables and noticed that the dev.pcm.0.play.vchanrate is 96000 and cannot be changed. The dev.pcm.0.play.vchanmode was 'fixed' and it can be changed but there are fixed, passthrough and adaptive modes only and no 'asynchronous' mode.

Is there any solution?


----------

